# Help with Base Plate.



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

alex karim, if need em, i can send you some burton 4x4 baseplates..


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah i got them used. They came with the 3 holes and not the 4x4's.

How much for the base plates? Im going to bear tomorrow, do you think i can rent some?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

not sure if you can rent some...but i'm sure you can go to your local shop, or the resort shop and pick some up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks,
I actually just did that. CBS boardshop. That place kills.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Why wouldn't you just buy them you cheap bastards.:dunno::dunno:


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

alexkarim said:


> Yeah i got them used. They came with the 3 holes and not the 4x4's.
> 
> How much for the base plates? Im going to bear tomorrow, do you think i can rent some?


You may want to check the Bear website. Only chair 9 is open now. You will may want to go to Summit. I was going to go to Bear but will be going to Summit instead on Sunday.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for bringin back an old thread but..

i lost my baseplates  (i know killing myself for it) to my Salomon Relay XLT, is this a lost cause... any help? or are snowboard baseplates compatible to most bindings, if so does this mean i can just buy a new baseplate for my Salomons over the internet?

thanks again


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I would contact salomon about it they will probably make you pay for them but im sure they have them


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

OzSnow said:


> Sorry for bringin back an old thread but..
> 
> i lost my baseplates  (i know killing myself for it) to my Salomon Relay XLT, is this a lost cause... any help? or are snowboard baseplates compatible to most bindings, if so does this mean i can just buy a new baseplate for my Salomons over the internet?
> 
> thanks again


baseplates ≠ mounting discs


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry yea well i no longer have the discs which connect the bidnings to the board and like have the degrees for angles on it.... any help?... also ive lost the screws for them as well


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Try to find a local Salomon dealer. This is the way most companies prefer you to go. Rome SDS is set up so they will send you stuff directly in the mail, as are the C3 brands (Union/Capita/Coal). Not sure how Salomon works.

Also, if you have the two channel discs, you should be able to just orient perpindicular to the snowboard and mount the 3 hole pattern. It won't work if they are the 4 channel (2 mini channels side by side).


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

grave diggaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

